# Jean Jacques Perrey and other Early Moog/Electronic Greats



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Jean Jacques Perrey - The Amazing New Electronic Pop Sound [Full album]
1968





Lay Lady Lay - Mike Melvoin 1970

I'm not sure if there is a discography of those early recordings readily available anywhere.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Dick Hyman ‎- Moog - The Electric Eclectics Of Dick Hyman (1969)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

Had this on vinyl when it first came out. Can't find it on CD


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Switched on rock - Electric Samurai (Isao Tomita)

Everyone into electronic music knows his more popular albums. I never heard of this one before. From 1972.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Switched on Bacharach by Christopher Scott (Decca 1969)


----------



## Vsyevolod (May 6, 2016)

Greetings RSP!

Stephen




.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Vsyevolod said:


> Greetings RSP!
> 
> Stephen
> 
> .


Hello, Stephen!

I hope you enjoy the site.


----------

